# unique trailer



## earl60446 (Nov 18, 2013)

I saw this on craigslist, don't know if it is factory or custom but it is unique, at least to me. Planking built all the way around the boat attached to trailer to walk on when retrieving / launching boat. Boat is a 21ft starcraft that owner stripped whole inside out of. Planking is metal mesh type, seems well built. Just thought I would put it up here as I have never seen anything like it before.
Tim


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks custom to me, I've seen people put planks on the tongue to keep from getting their feet wet when launching or loading, during the winter months I understand that concept, but not during the warmer months. Owner might be on the short side and needed a boost to get in the boat or load/unload the boat and that may have been easier/safer for them as well.


----------

